# New Speed Camera GPS detector thingy - PoGo



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone have any views on this new device from Pogo (formerly Origin)

http://www.pogogps.com/pogoalert.htm


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Funnily enough I was going to post the same question. I saw the ad for this in Autocar last week and thought it looked a neat bit of kit, particularly if the laser detector is half good. I think it costs about Â£250.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got one of the 1st in the UK (Serial No: 00002*) :lol: fitted in the RS4 just over a week ago.

TBH it's by far the best looking & most functional of any GPS i've used (had Origin, Road Pilot & Micro Road Pilot). It actually looks really good sat on the dash in soft plastic & brushed aluminium.

I got mine hard wired, as i hate visible wires & shit stuck to the windscreen so currently i miss out on the Laser Detector as the longer external detector won't be out for another few weeks.

If you're OK with stuff stuck to the windscreen, the even the mount is small & tidy & the Laser Detector that comes with the kit, clips straight onto the bracket (hence why i'll have to wait).

Nifty stuff such as displaying your average speed when going through SPECS & your speed displaying red when you're approaching a Gatso over the speed limit or go over the relevant average speed through SPECS.

Also you can change the colour of the speed display & of course the whole display is full colour  .

As far as i'm concerned it't now by far the best on the market & uses the Origin Database which i also believe is the most acurate.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks Paul. I think I might be ordering one of these very soon  .


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I may be completely wrong but I didnt think that there was any point in just having a laser detector unless it blocked the laser gun. I though as soon as the laser hits your car they can get a speed reading before you would have time to react.

:?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> I may be completely wrong but I didnt think that there was any point in just having a laser detector unless it blocked the laser gun. I though as soon as the laser hits your car they can get a speed reading before you would have time to react.
> 
> :?


Mostly. Now and again you might be lucky and pick up a bit of scatter, so it's about upping your odds a tiny bit, not being fail-safe


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> I may be completely wrong but I didnt think that there was any point in just having a laser detector unless it blocked the laser gun. I though as soon as the laser hits your car they can get a speed reading before you would have time to react.
> 
> :?


Reduces the odds slightly but a Jammer is the only sure fire method.

If you happen to be in traffic that's being zapped by a hand-held laser then the detector should give you a warning, but as Clive said, not a gadget to really rely on.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Paul - have you got any pics of the hardwired pogo - I'm planning on replacing my origin B2 but haven't got any info on the wiring or anything on the pogodrive at all.

Cheers


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> Paul - have you got any pics of the hardwired pogo - I'm planning on replacing my origin B2 but haven't got any info on the wiring or anything on the pogodrive at all.
> 
> Cheers


David,

I have not taken any piccies of the Pogo, although if you really want to see i can snap some??. I came from an Origin B2 & the Pogo is made by the same company & technically replaces the Origin range.

The hard wire takes 10mins by an Auto-Electrician, as they just splice the ciggie lighter lead that comes with the Pogo system & feed that into an ignition fuse. The unit in my car is sited on the dash, next to the A-Pillar on the drivers side.

http://www.pogo-gps.co.uk/pogoalert.php


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I have it also guys. Paul's, being and early version has a satellite detection error within the hardware and cannot be flashed to repair it....

Only kidding.  I got mine the other day and have to say it's pretty darn good and can recommend it. Unfortunately mine is plugged into the cigarette lighter and I need to get it hard wired. I don't think there is a hard wiring kit for it as yet. The laser detector is next to useless. I have paired the Pogo Alert with the Laser Pro Park and personally think this combination is hard to beat.

I had a bit of a problem with the link that Paul posted in that they sent me a unit that had been previously used and in fact was faulty (they even admitted to knowing they'd sent me a faulty one). I complained as you would expect and after having sent the faulty item back to them (at my cost) I received a new one the day after (Tom was as helpful as he could be under the circumstances). Origin have agreed to extend my subscription from the already included 6 month subscription you get as standard which was a nice gesture, even though PogoGPS are not an affiliate of Origin, just an approved re-seller.

A few Images for ya.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

gr8 pics there ResB - it looks a quality pce of kit and so small too compared to my Origin Blue I....

Where have you chaps sited the GPS antenna in your cars...?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Not sure what you mean as I don't have a separate antenna. I have the unit situated in the bottom RH corner of the windscreen and fix it using the windscreen mount as shown in the pics. I don't want to stick it to the top of the dash, or screw anything to it for that matter. I like the fact I can remove it (assists in stopping the opportunist putting the windows through) and swap it to another car is a bonus.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Cool, thanks folks - does anyone have the pogo drive i.e. the thinner one not the cube shaped one?

also Res - you say you've got it hooked to a laser pro park (i've got one too - is there a power out cable for it.

Finally can you plug in an external GPS antenna?

As i say I've got a B2 already just really want to swap cradles over and have a newer toy ! You can see the cradle for the b2 just above the left indicator stalk behind the downchange paddle:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Sorry Dave, may have mislead you a little. I mean I have both the Pogo and the LPP and "together" they compliment each other very well. They're not connected together.

The Pogo can come with an additional antenna but for Â£40 though. http://www.pogo-gps.co.uk/pogo_alert_gps_antenna.php


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Ah OK, I getcha 

As they sell an external antenna it looks like I can use mine thats already there which is cool.

I've looked at the optional extra laser *detector* and it looks the same plug as the LRC100 which is what I've grafted onto the power supply of my laser pro park. However, it doesn't seem to fit the pogodrive.....

The big reason for asking is for some reason my origin is powered by the permanent live not ignition live so it would save me mucking about under the dash...

Thanks

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Worth noting the GPS technology in the Pogo is far better that the B2 it replaces. I had issues with all 3 of my previous B2's & they all needed an external GPS (the M5 also had a Laser Jammer connected to the B2), but this new Pogo although able to fit an external GPS works perfectly & quickly mounted with NO external GPS.

That said though, if you want it sighted close to where your B2 is currently then perhaps you'd need external as it looks in that photo as though no line of sight would exist unless you always have the roof down 8)

The mounting plate of the Pogo Alert is a totally different shape to the B2, however i saw the Pogo Drive mentioned on this thread & that being a Sat-Nav device as well, is quite a bit bigger & will no doubt have a different mounting plate to the Alert.

I will get the Radar detector with the longer cable when it comes out, as i'm the opposite & i don't like visible wires & things stuck to the screen so it's sat under the A Pillar which is close to my line of sight, but not obvious from outside the car.

Picks up it's signal & locks within about 5 seconds which is the quickest i've ever seen.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> I have it also guys. Paul's, being and early version has a satellite detection error within the hardware and cannot be flashed to repair it....
> 
> Only kidding.  I got mine the other day and have to say it's pretty darn good and can recommend it. Unfortunately mine is plugged into the cigarette lighter and I need to get it hard wired. I don't think there is a hard wiring kit for it as yet. The laser detector is next to useless. I have paired the Pogo Alert with the Laser Pro Park and personally think this combination is hard to beat.
> 
> ...


You got the very 1st one?? no wonder it was faulty :lol: Only the 2nd generation units from S No: 000026 are known to be fault free :lol:

You've not connected the laser/radar detector to the screen mount bracket.

No need for a hard wire kit, just get any Auto Electrician to splice the ciggie lighter adapter & wire into the ignition from their, it's a 10min job.

Depending on where you intend to site the device, an external GPS is unlikely to be needed, as it's quote by Origin that the Pogo is 3 times better/more powerful than the B2 so getting a GPS lock from just the device should work perfectly. As said, mine is tucked under the A Pillar & it picks up between 10 & 12 Satellites within seconds.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Worth noting the GPS technology in the Pogo is far better that the B2 it replaces. I had issues with all 3 of my previous B2's & they all needed an external GPS (the M5 also had a Laser Jammer connected to the B2), but this new Pogo although able to fit an external GPS works perfectly & quickly mounted with NO external GPS.
> 
> That said though, if you want it sighted close to where your B2 is currently then perhaps you'd need external as it looks in that photo as though no line of sight would exist unless you always have the roof down 8)
> 
> ...


Cheers paul, its the pogo drive I'm looking at as it a bit thinner and less cube like.









re


W7 PMC said:


> That said though, if you want it sighted close to where your B2 is currently then perhaps you'd need external as it looks in that photo as though no line of sight would exist unless you always have the roof down 8)


The roof is down 99 drives out 100 - literally ! so might not be an issue - plus it is a soft top so may be the signal can get thru..


----------



## mexico (Dec 13, 2006)

The lasers can be operated from 1 kilometre away ( I was done from 940 metres ) I had a laser detector in the car , I should have turned around as I was not close enough for the next two pictures which showed the number plate and then me driving as I got closer to the van.I believe laser detectors are gonna be banned shortly though.

Number Plates


----------

